# Spooky Family Movie Night Ideas?



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

Beetlejuice and Ernest Scared Stupid are the first that come to my mind.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Hotel Transylvania, Frankenweenie, Mad Monster Party, etc.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mad Monster Party is believe it or not my 7 year olds favorite Halloween movie! I wanted to do this one this year but I gotta think of a good themed treat to go with it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fun Size was pretty good, came out last year


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

dbruner said:


> Fun Size was pretty good, came out last year


What's it about? 

The Halloweentown series was great.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Nightmare Before Christmas is our 'go-to' for atmosphere and fun.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahhh Beetlejuice!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My 5 year old loves beetlejuice.... I haven't seen fun size though, ill check that one out and of course Nightmare before Christmas, my kids say its my life story! We were at the grand canyon and I was taking pictures of spooky trees. Only you Mom would see Halloween in the Grand Canyon they said to me, haha... oh well, the Halloween bug bit me hard when I was just a little kid. I see Halloween in everything everywhere


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

How about Paranorman and Hotel Transylvania? Some simple spooky treats we used to make were "monster toes" which are cocktail franks wrapped with strips of flour tortilla and baked, and spaghetti and "eyeballs", where you make your regular meatballs but add a sliced of stuffed greed olive to make it look like an eye. My kids used to love these - actually, at 22 and 26 they still do!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Monster House


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Oooh, Monster House. 

That is a good call, Nightfisher! 

I think I'll go see if I can stream that....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Now we're talking Madame Leota! Great suggestions, I think both of those would be great and I love Monster House was thinking of making a gingerbread haunted house to go with that movie


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> My 5 year old loves beetlejuice.... I haven't seen fun size though, ill check that one out and of course Nightmare before Christmas, my kids say its my life story! We were at the grand canyon and I was taking pictures of spooky trees. Only you Mom would see Halloween in the Grand Canyon they said to me, haha... oh well, the Halloween bug bit me hard when I was just a little kid. I see Halloween in everything everywhere


I see Halloween everywhere, too. Check out this tree pic.

Ps, When Good Ghouls Go Bad, and The Halloween Tree.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Hocus Pocus, When Good Ghouls Go Bad, Worst Witch, Littlest Vampire, Halloween Town, Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow, Haunted Mansion, Van Helsing, The Mummy, Young Frankenstein, Tower of Terror, Something Wicked This Way Comes, Monster Squad, Universal Classic monster movies- Dracula, Frankenstein, Wolf-Man, Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Casper, ParaNorman, Coraline, Corpse Bride, Episodes of The Munsters or Addams Family, Mad Monster Party, Ghost & Mr. Chicken, Clue, The Private Eyes, Them! (1954), Tarantula (1955), Day the Earth Stood Still (1959), Godzilla


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein was a favourite when I was little - I wonder if today's kids would like it?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic list Haunty!


----------



## Mestemia (Aug 29, 2013)

Edward ScissorHands. A very Quirky movie that would be good for A Halloween Night. That or The Night Before Christmas. Pumpkin Pie as a sweet treat? I usually watch Jason Voorhese or Micheal Myers movies with my family... Granted all my kids are teens.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Garfields Halloween, Fat alberts Halloween special, Under Wraps, The Monster Squad, Any Roseanna or Home Improvement Halloween specials. Ghost busters, Gremlins, Corpse Bride.


----------



## ZeboTheClown (Oct 16, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Garfields Halloween, Fat alberts Halloween special, Under Wraps, The Monster Squad, Any Roseanna or Home Improvement Halloween specials. Ghost busters, Gremlins, Corpse Bride.


Good call on Roseann and Home Improvement!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Who else here misses the old video store? They don't seem to have much iconic stuff on the Internet.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW! what a great pic darkmandustin! Now you just have to see the spook in that!

and oh my goodness, my hubby and I were just talking about how we use to go to the video store and search out all of the "B" scary movies when we were in high school. Ahhh, the good ole days


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mestemia said:


> Edward ScissorHands. A very Quirky movie that would be good for A Halloween Night. That or The Night Before Christmas. Pumpkin Pie as a sweet treat? I usually watch Jason Voorhese or Micheal Myers movies with my family... Granted all my kids are teens.


I grew up watching those with my parents as well. Kids today are so different and you get in trouble at school if your kids are talking about watching Jason hack someone up, haha... My brothers and I weren't scared of everything like kids are today. I cant wait til my kids are older and I can watch the movies I watched as a kid with them


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

ParaNorman is a pretty cute movie it's on Netflix. We are going to watch Hocus Pocus on the Friday before Halloween while carving pumpkins.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I just saw on Cartoon Network a commercial for the Regular Show Fright Pack - http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3...-the-terrors-of-the-regular-show-fright-pack/


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fun Size is about a teen girl and her little brother on Halloween. Their father, who loved Halloween, has died and the girl loses her brother on Halloween night and spends the movie trying to find him. Pretty predictable but cute.

I needed a movie fix the other day and watched Hocus Pocus on labor day afternoon.


----------



## Mestemia (Aug 29, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I grew up watching those with my parents as well. Kids today are so different and you get in trouble at school if your kids are talking about watching Jason hack someone up, haha... My brothers and I weren't scared of everything like kids are today. I cant wait til my kids are older and I can watch the movies I watched as a kid with them


Yeah School is ludicrous now... A word to the wise, I'd probably fast forward the nudie parts. As those scenes can be uncomfortable to watch with your kids...


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's my preferred Halloween family mix in this order Charlie Brown Halloween special, Garfield Halloween special, and Scooby Doo meets new brothers


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I almost forgot,
Jack O Lantern (From Rankin/Bass)
Looney tunes Halloween special
Goober and the ghost chasers
The Halloween tree
Tom & Jerrys Haunted hijinx
Scooby doo cartoons as well as Zombie island and the Witches ghost
Drac Pack


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Just in case anyone forgets...beetle juice has the f bomb in it and ghostbusters from DVD is not the same ghostbusters we have seen on tv for the last 20 or so years. We had to edit for our kid party. IMHO monster house is the ultimate kid movie. Ur 10 year old is probably tired of it. For the little ones albeit, short we loved Scary Godmother shows. I'm trying to get some opinions from our forum on The Hole to show at our 10 year olds party, but it seems like I'm the only person who has seen it. Really good movie for age group until the end ...maybe a little intense. Only parental review was on imdb and it wasn't too helpful. Let us know what u choose.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Scoot- Doo and the Ghoul School


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

mamadada said:


> Just in case anyone forgets...beetle juice has the f bomb in it and ghostbusters from DVD is not the same ghostbusters we have seen on tv for the last 20 or so years. We had to edit for our kid party.


Maybe I'm misremembering but I think Monster Squad had a little bit of mature content in it too. Love Monster House.



mamadada said:


> For the little ones albeit, short we loved Scary Godmother shows..


 Yup they're pretty good, but definitely skew kinda young. Seems to me there's a fair bit of emphasis on someone eating all the pizza so you could probably do some kind of themed pizza to go with that.

Scooby Doo on Zombie Island was great. (Maybe that could be cheap dinner night and you could just feed the kids dog biscuits? Is that legal?  )


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> mamadada said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case anyone forgets...beetle juice has the f bomb in it and ghostbusters from DVD is not the same ghostbusters we have seen on tv for the last 20 or so years. We had to edit for our kid party.
> ...


They have a bone cookie pan. Another thing you could do is, get a cake pan that's shaped like a human, and make dirt cake, like a zombie/ corpse.

http://m.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2105-0260
https://www.google.com/search?q=human+shaped+cake+pan&client=safari&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8G4pUpqlOO6xigKh-YCgBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=320&bih=416#
https://www.google.com/search?site=&source=hp&ei=hm8pUpGkMIrbigLrr4BY&q=dirt+cake+recipe&oq=&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.1.41l3.0.0.0.7961.1.0.0.1.1.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..26.mobile-gws-hp..0.1.27.FyQTjiOEifg


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

kprimm said:


> I almost forgot,
> Jack O Lantern (From Rankin/Bass)
> Looney tunes Halloween special
> Goober and the ghost chasers
> ...


Totally forgot about Tom and Jerry, I gotta find that one!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

mamadada said:


> Just in case anyone forgets...beetle juice has the f bomb in it and ghostbusters from DVD is not the same ghostbusters we have seen on tv for the last 20 or so years. We had to edit for our kid party. IMHO monster house is the ultimate kid movie. Ur 10 year old is probably tired of it. For the little ones albeit, short we loved Scary Godmother shows. I'm trying to get some opinions from our forum on The Hole to show at our 10 year olds party, but it seems like I'm the only person who has seen it. Really good movie for age group until the end ...maybe a little intense. Only parental review was on imdb and it wasn't too helpful. Let us know what u choose.


Im hoping to find ghostbusters on tv and dvr it so anything bad will be edited. Im glad you told me about the dvd I was going to get it next week. I had forgotten the language in Monster Squad, I didn't watch it first and the whole show I was thinking holy crap I don't remember this,haha...Same thing happened with the Goonies. Im going to watch the hole tonight and ill let you know what I think, my ten year old loves goosbumps and RL Stine. I let her watch twilight and that was a huge mistake! she became obsessed with French kissing! wanted to talk about it all of the time and even got in trouble at school for telling her friends on the playground. Parenting Fail for sure!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> They have a bone cookie pan. Another thing you could do is, get a cake pan that's shaped like a human, and make dirt cake, like a zombie/ corpse.
> 
> http://m.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2105-0260
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hum...6xigKh-YCgBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=320&bih=416#
> https://www.google.com/search?site=....0...1c..26.mobile-gws-hp..0.1.27.FyQTjiOEifg


funny I do have a bone cookie pan!! that is a great idea


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Double, Double, Toil and Trouble with Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen...The Witches with Anjelica Houston......The Hollow with BSB Nick Carter....Mom's got a Date with a Vampire with the woman from Sabrina the Teenage Witch, I can't remember her name. There was a cartoon back in the day called Groovy Ghoulies....they would probably like it. Netflix has episodes of Goosebumps, my 6 year old loves them! Watches them all the time. The Haunting Hour: Don't think about it....Monster High...Are you afraid of the Dark?...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> Double, Double, Toil and Trouble with Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen...The Witches with Anjelica Houston......The Hollow with BSB Nick Carter....Mom's got a Date with a Vampire with the woman from Sabrina the Teenage Witch, I can't remember her name. There was a cartoon back in the day called Groovy Ghoulies....they would probably like it. Netflix has episodes of Goosebumps, my 6 year old loves them! Watches them all the time. The Haunting Hour: Don't think about it....Monster High...Are you afraid of the Dark?...


Im dying to watch The Hollow, so many people have mentioned it. Im having trouble finding it though, I took the computer over to Netflix and Direct TV and looked for a bunch of them , haha... Guess ill have to check ebay...Great suggestions! Do you remember the movie Mr Boogedy? It was on in the 80's every October. I haven't seen it in years and it was really cool


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

mamadada said:


> Just in case anyone forgets...beetle juice has the f bomb in it and ghostbusters from DVD is not the same ghostbusters we have seen on tv for the last 20 or so years. We had to edit for our kid party. IMHO monster house is the ultimate kid movie. Ur 10 year old is probably tired of it. For the little ones albeit, short we loved Scary Godmother shows. I'm trying to get some opinions from our forum on The Hole to show at our 10 year olds party, but it seems like I'm the only person who has seen it. Really good movie for age group until the end ...maybe a little intense. Only parental review was on imdb and it wasn't too helpful. Let us know what u choose.


I can see why you are torn about showing this movie. Its hard to find a scary movie that doesn't have blood sex and bad language in it which this one has none of that stuff. On the other hand that is one creepy little girl! haha... My verdict is that I would not show it only because you know your child but don't want to be responsible for giving nightmares to kids and then having their mothers calling and complaining to you. I would let my ten year old watch it due to the fact that their is no nudity language and blood but wouldn't take the chance in showing it to others. Id show them Goosebumps or RL Stein, it is fairly safe but still creepy

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener... the comments others left about your movie :)


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

*13 Ghosts* from 1960. This is probably my favorite Halloween-time movie, but really, I will watch it any time of the year. It's about a family that inherits a haunted house...a house with not one but a whole bunch of ghosts in it!

I have bought many copies of this on Anazon and given them away as gifts. Producer/Director William Castle made many spooky movies, it was his specialty, but this spooky movie is the one that was specifically designed to be kid-friendly and family-friendly. I think it's just so much fun! It's mildly spooky and mildly funny, for the most part. The scary parts are brief. And the story wraps up in a more or less non-threatening way.

I am NOT talking about the R-rated remake from 2002, which is not anywhere near as good a film, features gory deaths and gory ghosts, and is absolutely, definitely NOT kid-friendly. Two different movies!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> grimpumpkin13 said:
> 
> 
> > Double, Double, Toil and Trouble with Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen...The Witches with Anjelica Houston......The Hollow with BSB Nick Carter....Mom's got a Date with a Vampire with the woman from Sabrina the Teenage Witch, I can't remember her name. There was a cartoon back in the day called Groovy Ghoulies....they would probably like it. Netflix has episodes of Goosebumps, my 6 year old loves them! Watches them all the time. The Haunting Hour: Don't think about it....Monster High...Are you afraid of the Dark?...
> ...


Try Project Free TV. They also have movies.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Booswife, I value your opinion. It's what I needed. The little girl is creepy but its not her creepiness that bothered me but it was the way she died. Might freak the kids out and the last scene with the belt. Way to real. I don't like scary if it could happen in real life. The kids were having a roundtable discussion this week in the cafeteria!!! They all were suggesting Gremlins. I think that is a safer bet. A couple of curse words and some smoking but pretty tame. Just wish I could find something with a clown scene like in The Hole!!! I thought that was so awesome I was laughing the hole time. Thanks for your time watching it!!!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Darkman, I just loaded project free tv and got something very....odd. Hope it doesn't stay on my IPAD my 10 year old uses it. Just a warning in case u haven't loaded it recently.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS is always a movie that kicks off our season.. recently watched DARK NIGHT OF THE SCARECROW- an 80's made for TV movie- recently watched that with the kids and they liked the twist at the end.. suspenseful- the Simpsons Halloween Horrors are always good too


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My girls love having "Scooby Doo Nights". We do those maybe once a month or so. Always make butterscotch "Scooby snacks" (cookies) and make pizza.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

tomanderson said:


> View attachment 168838
> 
> 
> *13 Ghosts* from 1960. This is probably my favorite Halloween-time movie, but really, I will watch it any time of the year. It's about a family that inherits a haunted house...a house with not one but a whole bunch of ghosts in it!
> ...


William Castle, say no more, haha... I am going to go look for it right now on amazon, looks awesome!! great suggestion


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

13 Ghosts is one of my favorites! Margaret Mitchell ( wicked witch from wizard of oz) is in this movie and it is a must watch for the season.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh I am so glad someone here knows William Castle's 1960 film *"13 GHOSTS"!* It's just old enough that a lot of people haven't heard of it. But it's just a classic "light horror" ghost movie with a playful tone. Just the thing to watch if you want to watch something spooky, but light and funny.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

tomanderson said:


> Oh I am so glad someone here knows William Castle's 1960 film *"13 GHOSTS"!* It's just old enough that a lot of people haven't heard of it. But it's just a classic "light horror" ghost movie with a playful tone. Just the thing to watch if you want to watch something spooky, but light and funny.
> View attachment 169492


I LOVE this movie! Watch it every time it's on


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

One of my favorites









"The Ghost & Mr. Chicken"

Nobody, I mean nobody, does scared like Don Knotts!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I always loved watching Ghost of Mr Chicken... I def gotta get this one, my kids would love it! So ive got 13 ghosts from amazon on the way for only $7.20 and my sister in law is making me a copy of The Hollow. Gotta go look for Ghost of Mr Chicken now  I have all of your ideas on a list and im hunting down the movies, Thanks everyone!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

*The Ghost and Mr. Chicken* is great too...in fact I was watching it just a few days ago!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

It's been suggested already but, Monster House is still a favorite at our house to help kick off Halloween for our family. You could decorate popcorn balls to look like the basketball in the movie or, sandwiches/desserts that look the red "awesome kite"...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> Double, Double, Toil and Trouble with Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen...The Witches with Anjelica Houston......The Hollow with BSB Nick Carter....Mom's got a Date with a Vampire with the woman from Sabrina the Teenage Witch, I can't remember her name. There was a cartoon back in the day called Groovy Ghoulies....they would probably like it. Netflix has episodes of Goosebumps, my 6 year old loves them! Watches them all the time. The Haunting Hour: Don't think about it....Monster High...Are you afraid of the Dark?...


Oh, Double, Double, Toil and Trouble! I remember that! Chloris Leachman is in that, too, I believe! Is it on DVD?

The Witches scared the bejeebies out of me when I was little, and my husband STILL won't watch it to this day, it spooked him so badly.

I know Mom's Got A Date With A Vampire is NOT on DVD... Because I've searched everywhere for it.  I LOVED that movie when I was kid. You CAN, however, find it on YouTube.

While on the subject, I know that there are other Disney Channel Original Movies from that particular era which HAVE been released on DVD, like the Halloweentown series, of course, Under Wraps (which is ridiculously expensive on Amazon, but may be cheaper elsewhere), and Tower of Terror. The Phantom of the Megaplex, Don't Look Under The Bed and Susie Q would be more good ones that I'd suggest, but I think you can only find them on YouTube.

Teen Witch is another one I LOVED when I was a kid. It's cheesy, and totally dated, but definitely fun. And I know it's on DVD, plus Netflix.

Watcher In The Woods is another spooky one for kids.

Scooby-Doo and the Ghoul School would be my pick for one of the many Scooby movies, but they're all fun!

Oh, and how about The Worst Witch, with Fairuza Balk and Tim Curry? I still watch that EVERY year for Halloween.

And here are some links for ideas on cute, spooky snacks you can make...

http://www.parenting.com/article/halloween-snacks-and-sweets&lnk=mostpop&loc=recipes

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/monster-mouths/

http://spoonful.com/recipes/mini-witchs-brooms

http://www.bedifferentactnormal.com/2012/09/witch-broom-cheese-snack-healthy.html

http://spoonful.com/halloween/best-halloween-snacks-gallery

http://www.sunset.com/food-wine/holidays-occasions/good-halloween-candy-recipes-00400000047868/

Hope that helps to give you some ideas!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Surfbeatnik said:


> It's been suggested already but, Monster House is still a favorite at our house to help kick off Halloween for our family. You could decorate popcorn balls to look like the basketball in the movie or, sandwiches/desserts that look the red "awesome kite"...


perfect idea surfbeatnik, I am loving the red kite suggestion, its not the normal Halloween stuff I do, would be great!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> Oh, Double, Double, Toil and Trouble! I remember that! Chloris Leachman is in that, too, I believe! Is it on DVD?
> 
> The Witches cared the bejeebies out of me when I was little, and my husband STILL won't watch it to this day, it spooked him so badly.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions Stormy! The worst witch is my all time favorite thing to watch. I always watch it Halloween day to get ready. the scene where the girls are getting ready to fly for the grand wizard is my fav! makes me want to dress up, haha.... I have pics of my daughter at 3 years old watching this movie with her little witch costume on  and Teen Witch, oh my goodness I haven't heard that in forever, she had really big red teased hair, haha... I loved it to.

the one that you mention that I haven't heard of is watcher in the woods. Im going to go and look that up!
Thank you for your help, im hoping to inspired other parents to start our tradition. The kids look forward to it every week and hurry home from school Friday evening, its awesome!

p.s. Thanks for the links, I love it when people post links, helps you find all sorts of things you didn't know existed, haha... and im loving those doughnut hole eyeballs on spoonful!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> the one that you mention that I haven't heard of is watcher in the woods. Im going to go and look that up!
> Thank you for your help, im hoping to inspired other parents to start our tradition. The kids look forward to it every week and hurry home from school Friday evening, its awesome!


Watcher in the Woods is an older Disney movie, and definitely has a spooky vibe to it. I think you'd like it.

And it's really a great tradition! I think, if and when we ever have little ones, we'll probably start something similar! It's a wonderful idea!

I also just came across this link on Facebook today, about not-too-scary-movies for kids - immediately thought of you!

http://www.squidoo.com/scary-movies-for


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, great lists, everyone. Some fine, fantabulous choices!

I am also really partial to the Universal monster movie classics from the 1930's and 1940's...*Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy, The Wolf Man*. And from the 1950's, *Creature from the Black Lagoon.* Any kid can watch those with no problems nowadays! Very mild and totally appropriate for the Halloween season.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> Oh, Double, Double, Toil and Trouble! I remember that! Chloris Leachman is in that, too, I believe! Is it on DVD?
> 
> The Witches scared the bejeebies out of me when I was little, and my husband STILL won't watch it to this day, it spooked him so badly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Double, Double, Toil and Trouble is on dvd for $10 on Amazon. I loved Susie Q when I was younger. I wish it was on dvd! I forgot about Teen Witch. All great suggestions!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> Watcher in the Woods is an older Disney movie, and definitely has a spooky vibe to it. I think you'd like it.
> 
> And it's really a great tradition! I think, if and when we ever have little ones, we'll probably start something similar! It's a wonderful idea!
> 
> ...


loving your links stormy! I think I am going to have to have two movies a night, haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

tomanderson said:


> Yeah, great lists, everyone. Some fine, fantabulous choices!
> 
> I am also really partial to the Universal monster movie classics from the 1930's and 1940's...*Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy, The Wolf Man*. And from the 1950's, *Creature from the Black Lagoon.* Any kid can watch those with no problems nowadays! Very mild and totally appropriate for the Halloween season.


for sure! I just love them, cant go wrong


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I think I am going to have to have two movies a night, haha....


Some of them are short enough that you can do that with no problem, actually.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

*Watcher in the Woods* (directed by John Hough, of *Legend of Hell House* fame among other notable films) is, I think, an honestly disturbing horror movie. It's Disney, it's PG (one of their first PG titles I believe?), it's got Bette Davis, and it has that whole thing with the parallel universe where everything is backwards (the "Nerak" entity trying to communicate with Lynn Holly-Johnson, etc) and the recurring symbol of the overlapping circles indicating the two universes intersecting. And on top of it, the story is wrapped up without anything much being adequately explained...YES, this is a nice movie for giving someone the creeps, and it does it without blood or scary monster imagery. A very good choice maybe for slightly older kids!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday after school is our spooky movie time. Tomorrow is Casper and I will mix up the kids favorite fall snack mix- autumn mix, pretzels,peanuts and kettle corn.


----------



## Hell For Leather (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the original The Fog... Fun and campy.


----------



## Darkslide632 (Sep 10, 2010)

The movies that first popped into my mind were Mr. Boogedy and Bridge of Boogedy (which I think is better than the original). Both my boys, 2 and 6, love Mr. Boogedy.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Don't say It 3TIMES!!!!!!!


DeadMonique said:


> Ahhh Beetlejuice!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What about Witch's Night Out? http://youtu.be/ekf4rFhbxj4


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Witch's Night Out is a favourite!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

*wallace and gromit and the curse of the were rabbit *, thats a fun one
and its been said but* coraline *definitely...button shaped cookies, that would be awesome


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Tonight's movie is Fun Size. I haven't seen it myself so for snack/ dinner I am doing everything fun size mini pizzas, pigs in a blanket, mini fruit and cheese kabobs and mini cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much to everyone for their suggestions, I will post pics very soon, lost my cord that transfers them from my phone to the computer!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

..........


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I posted pics in my albums 2013 parties. We did Double Double Toil and Trouble for a Witch night, The Munsters go home and Munsters Revenge for Frankenstein night , Toy Story of Terror for snakes and vampires (it was my 5 year old sons choice) of course he picked snakes! Ghost night with the Ghost and Mr Chicken. We made ghost pizza and chicken wings  Thank you so much everyone for your help. I am keeping this thread for next year as well. You all had so many great ideas!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thread revival! 

Did anyone mention Monster Squad? That's a fun one. It might not be good for really young kids (there _is_ a bit of swearing, mostly from the kid characters), and it gets a little intense toward the end, but all in all, it's a great showcase for the "classic" monsters.

I'm also ridiculously fond of Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet The Wolf Man. It's got all the silliness of a regular Chipmunks cartoon, plus some genuinely spooky moments, and, yes, there is singing.

Speaking of the Chipmunks, there's a DVD that I found at Target last Halloween (for $5, no less!) that had a double feature of Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet The Wolf Man and Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet Frankenstein. I haven't actually watched the Frankenstein one, yet, but I will in the autumn.

I also didn't notice if anyone mentioned The Little Vampire. It's got the kid from Jerry Maguire in it as a little boy who makes friends with the new kid next door... Who happens to be a vampire. It's actually a pretty cute movie, if a little cheesy (even by kids' movie standards).

Teen Wolf was one I _loved_ as a kid... Mostly because I loved Michael J. Fox. (Still do! ) It's more for older kids, really, but I can tell you that I watched it about a zillion times as a very young child and suffered no ill effects. (Well, other than an obsession with werewolves, but is that _really_ so terrible?)

The original Wolf Man with Lon Chaney, Jr. is also tame enough for kids, too, honestly. No blood. No horrific transformations. Just a lot of angst, and pitchforks.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stormy so glad you revived this thread. I love hearing everyones suggestions. I actually bot 4 or 5 movies from amazon after getting everyones input.

I love Alivn and the Chipmunks Wolfman its better than the Frankenstein one but they are both great. Funny you mention the Monster Squad because as kids my brothers and I and the neighborhood kids had a Monster Squad complete with a Monster test that you had to take to be in the club. We still do this at Halloween parties, every year we do a Monster Test, Trivia. Its so fun. I have watched it with the kids, totally forgot about the language, haha... my hubby and I just looked at each other, oops, haha.... stuff like that didn't phase me as a kid I watched chainsaw massacre with my Mom but my kids are sheltered, haha...

We watched 13 Ghosts this week and it was really good, scared the kids enough but no nudity and language. We are watching the Mummy this weekend. We also did House on Haunted Hill. All of these are the black and white ones. They are still scary for the kids but none of that really bad stuff, I don't care if they are scared but don't want them to see teenagers gettin it on and blood baths, lol


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Did anyone, by chance, see my article on Fang vs. Fiction?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No, I'll go and Google it now


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I meant post, not article. It 's in the horror discussion area on here.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here 'a a link to the post. http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/134262-fang-vs-fiction-documentary-about-history-vampires-werewolves.html


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha..thanks for the link. I'm a little slow sometimes


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Can I be your kid? I would think you were the coolest mom EVER!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...of course!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> We watched 13 Ghosts this week and it was really good, scared the kids enough but no nudity and language. We are watching the Mummy this weekend. We also did House on Haunted Hill. All of these are the black and white ones. They are still scary for the kids but none of that really bad stuff, I don't care if they are scared but don't want them to see teenagers gettin it on and blood baths, lol


Even the newer Mummy (Brendan Fraser) wouldn't be bad, as far as blood, sex and language go, honestly. There's some kissing, and yeah, the dudes who opened the chest get turned into dry husks... Brendan Fraser does say "damn" at least once, and "@ss," I think... But the only "blood" in the movie is seen in the bar when all the liquids turn to blood a la the Plagues... And even then, it looks more like red Kool-Aid than blood. There are definitely some scary bits, but nothing too bad. I guess the scarabs are really the worst of it. I think most kids could handle it.

If you don't mind scares, there's always The Fog, too. The old one, of course, not that awful remake with the dude from Smallville.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We've watched the Mummy before but they haven't seen the Fog, which I love! I bet my son would love it with the Pirates  great suggestion. I hate the reamake as well. Thanks


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My husband and I have been watching the tv series 'The Haunting Hour' by R.L. Stine. It started in 2010 and is on Netflix now. 

Several of the episodes are surprisingly well done. Some... aren't, but kids would probably still enjoy them. They're little 22 min episodes which might be nice to finish up the night with if you guys wanted to keep going after a movie.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stochey great recommendation. We Dvr those and goosebumps as well


----------

